# Ever made onion/garlic/chilli powder?



## cookinmonster (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine badly needs to be replaced.  Is it as simple as dehydrating and processing into a powder??


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 6, 2008)

Make Your Own Garlic Powder 
make your own garlic , worth a try.

The Deliberate Agrarian: Making Great Garlic Powder


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 6, 2008)

Print Article
make your own chili powder


----------



## jennyema (Mar 6, 2008)

For me it's as simple as *Penzey's.* 

Though I have ground dried chiles from my garden.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 6, 2008)

jennyema said:


> For me it's as simple as *Penzey's.*
> 
> Though I have ground dried chiles from my garden.


I like *AmericanSpiceCompany*


----------



## cookinmonster (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm just thinking since I have onion and garlic on hand all the time, and its easy to dehyrate and pulverize, why waste several bucks on it and wait for shipping.  
Guess I'll give it a try one day when I'm bored.  

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## cookinmonster (Mar 12, 2008)

The garlic powder came out good, but some of the onions didnt dry enough when I tried to grind them it just made a sticky, smelly mess in my spice grinder


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 19, 2008)

I've got about 5 trays of onions dehydrating today.  I think it keeps the bugs out of the house (works for everyone else ) Onions are originally diced using my (as seen on TV) dicing gadget and put on fine mesh since the stuff dehydrates down considerably.  The results are usually good enough for "chopped".  Some are put in a blender or food processor for processing down to "minced" and "powder" as needed.

I haven't tried garlic yet....mostly out of fear of being run totally out of the house for days.  Tempted to do it outside, but its always windy and my neighbors are way too close.


----------

